# Started the Boat



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I managed to get a start on the boat today. I hope, that for all that are interested, you are not in a hurry to see the progress on this boat. I intend on building it in between other projects and just taking my time and seeing if it comes to be. I have to admit, that I haven't a clue what the heck I'm doing here. I'm kind of flying by the seat of my pants and I must say, that I kind of like this livin' on the edge woodworking. :laughing: Reminds me of my younger, wilder days. 

Considering that I had no idea what I was doing and I was kind of making up the procedure as I went, I was pretty pleased with the progress today. I managed to get all of the main frame ribs together. The still have to have all of their angle supports made and glued and they need sanding, but it's a start.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice start, Ken

Are you "lofting" the ribs from plans or just making them up as you see fit?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not sure if you would call it plans, but I guess they are plans sort of. They are actually plans for a 22' boat from the 60's that I am half heartedly scaling down. They are very vague but they are giving me a starting point. Once I get the frame complete, I'm planning on going out on a limb and just winging it. Don't ask me the scale, I don't know. :laughing: This may be an epic failure. :laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice work, again Ken. 

Is the boat scaled down, or do you have giant equipment?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I went out and started my boat today. When I saw the title I thought that was what you were saying and wondered what it had to do with wood working. Nice start to your boat.

George


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Ken, I'll be watching this build with great interest. I have a rabid interest in modeling. In my last life, before my divorce, I had a full shop, and built quite a few architectural models. Most were "seat of the pants" based on photos. If you approach this with the same skill as the rest of your work(what I've seen of it on the forum) I'm sure it'll be a work of art.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

are you planning on soaking the wood for the shell? maybe just using thin strips? the ribs don't look the same from front to back but i see the shape. is it going to be a row boat or a power boat? to me it looks like a power boat platform


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Gonna be an interesting project to watch.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

You certainly don't waste any time between idea and action. This project will be very interesting to follow. Good luck with it :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree with all the above statements. I too will be watching this with great interest. Good luck in your build Ken.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice start Ken, what type of wood are you using? Balsa or similar is my guess, but after you made your own bamboo for a frame I had to ask.

As long as you learn something it's never a failure.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

It may be optical illusion, but it looks to me like there's a bit of winding there, Ken. Are all the ribs level with each other? May not be an issue for a model, but winding will wreak havoc on a boat's performance in the water.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Looks good so far*

I'm not sure you are aware of this, but most boat hulls are built upside down and then flipped upright to finish. By building this way. it is easier to keep everything level and stable.

Have a blast.


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Cool, looking forward to your progress. I expect updates daily.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. There a quite a few questions asked here so I will try to answer them..................




> are you planning on soaking the wood for the shell? maybe just using thin strips?


I'm not really sure. As I said, I have no idea what I'm doing here. I'm just going along and hoping that it turns out. I'm toying with both ideas. I'm doing some research on soaking and bending and I'm also contemplating thin strips and layering.



> is it going to be a row boat or a power boat? to me it looks like a power boat platform


 
You would be correct as far as the power boat platform. The boat tapers slightly from front to back.



> what type of wood are you using?


The ribs and frame are made from maple scraps I had. I'm looking for a strong frame and I thought that maple would do. As far as the body, I'm torn. I'm thinking that I may want to paint the boat white so the cheapest wood available will do just fine. Probably pine. However, I'm thinking that if the boat is to be painted white, it might look really cool to have walnut deck boards and accents. I'm still toying with a lot of ideas but I am open to suggestions.



> It may be optical illusion, but it looks to me like there's a bit of winding there, Ken. Are all the ribs level with each other?


 
You are exactly right, there is a heck of a lot of winding there, but it's not in the frame, it's in the board that they are hanging on. The top bar of the ribs that they are hanging from, is temporary until I can get the rib supports made and the keel installed. Once I figure out how I'm going to do that, the top bars will be removed. I clamped a junker piece of maple in the vise and just hung the ribs to try and get an idea of shape and size of the overall model. I took pictures from different angles so I could get an idea of what I was looking at. I never intended to post the pics, but there seemed to be some interest in the project, so I posted them.




> I'm not sure you are aware of this, but most boat hulls are built upside down and then flipped upright to finish. By building this way. it is easier to keep everything level and stable.


 
Actually, I was aware of that. It's about the only thing that I know what I have to do and I got that from the internet. Thanks for the input though. These pieces are in no way, shape, or form mounted on this rod. They are only suspended in place to give me an idea of size and shape. Once I get the keel cut, I intend on flipping it over to keep everything in check.

Thanks everyone for the kind words and of course, the input. I value all of your ideas and am willing to accept any suggestions that you might be willing to give. I may not use your suggestion to the letter, but it may give me ideas of how to continue with my own ideas.

Although this model will never see the water, infomation like structure, and winding is important to me. Any experience you have, is more than appreciated and more than welcome on this thread. This is an adventure for me and if you want to come along for the ride, I welcome you all.
Ken


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> I hope, that for all that are interested, you are not in a hurry to see the progress on this boat. I intend on building it in between other projects and just taking my time and seeing if it comes to be.



Yea right! I know how you operate.:yes: I'll check back Wed. afternoon when the finished boat pictures show up!:laughing:

Seriously good luck on this, looks like it will be a fun project.

John


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing: John, I nearly wet myself when I read this. I guess I do have a habit of gettin 'er done. Once I get started, I just can't stop. I don't think I'll be able to work on it other than on the weekends. My weekdays are pretty booked. :thumbdown:
Ken


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ken, have you started putting a finish on that boat yet??:thumbsup: Judging by your motorcycle, this is probably gonna be a 18th century ship that Ken calls a "boat"

Any bets anyone?:yes:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I know this is gonna be great!Next up the Santa Maria.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Finally got some time to work on the boat today. I was juggling my time between the boat and another project, plus my 17 year old daughter came out to the shop for a couple of hours, so I had some distractions. Either way, I broke the boat 3 times. :huh: :laughing: It's okay though because I put it back together. I'm not frustrated yet. In fact, I'm really enjoying this one. It's something completely different than I am used to. My main goal today was to get the keel in place so I flipped the boat over and started to build it. Here are some pictures. I know it doesn't look like much, but I'm happy with the progress so far.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

When your done we're gonna call ya "Noah"! Looks good so far.When flipped over all the rib structures are hitting the flat surface at the same time.:thumbsup:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice work Ken. I'll be following too.

Bri


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Ken first let me complement you on taking this project on,anything I say is just my humble opinion and I hope you don`t see it as a criticism.
I`v never built a model boat in my life so I`m completely lost on any thing this scale. The style of hull you have chosen to build is called`Hard Chine`.

It may be the camera angle but when you number the frames(ribs)from forward to aft IE 1 2 3 4 5 frames 3,4 seem on a different Flair to the original pics.
Frank really gives good advice when saying Prepair a good bed for the frames.

Itchy makes a good point when saying all the frames lay flat this would mean that there was no shear in the deck no big deal it may be a design feature,I think the J class yachts where built with no shear.

Ken the best of luke with the project and feel free to disregard any thing I`v said


----------



## unclemel (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Ken as a boat builder it looks good but I wonder why the number 4 or 2 depending on how you look at the boat so will go fron the stern making it number 4. I see that it is higer than the keel thus you will have a hollow spot when you lay your planking down. So if it were me I would take that frame member and cut your side members down so that all is plum flush and level it will easer now than latter. I think that you fix this and you will have a very fine model thanks for trying something new and listing to my ramble. Unclemel


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words and the advice guys. As I have said many times, I have NO idea what I'm doing and I am just having some fun with it so your input is extremely welcome here.



> It may be the camera angle but when you number the frames(ribs)from forward to aft IE 1 2 3 4 5 frames 3,4 seem on a different Flair to the original pics.
> Frank really gives good advice when saying Prepair a good bed for the frames.
> 
> Itchy makes a good point when saying all the frames lay flat this would mean that there was no shear in the deck no big deal it may be a design feature,I think the J class yachts where built with no shear.


In the first picture, I have the frames mounted to my "build board" with squaring lines in place to allign the frame as I am building it. I only removed it from the board for the pictures, because the board seemed to clutter up the photos to me. I have no intention of disregaurding anything you said. All advice is well received and to tell you the truth, I'm kind of counting on you guys to help me with this one.



> I see that it is higer than the keel thus you will have a hollow spot when you lay your planking down.


I know exactly what you are talking about and I figured that someone would pick up on that. That was a complete mistake on my part and it caused me a lot of problems during the assembly. I intend to add to the keel to bring it up level to the frame members. I'm going to have to give it a gentle taper so that I don't cause more problems.

Thanks for the words of wisdom fellas.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

done yet? hahaha


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ihackwood said:


> done yet? hahaha


Took her for a test run this afternoon...........she sank. 

:laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Learning curve full speed ahead*

Holy cow, what a day. :blink:
Broke the boat 3 times before I had to reconsider my methods. A smart person would have figured it out after the first break, but nooooooo, I'm persistant. :laughing: Either way, I don't feel like I got much accomplished today, but I had a great day none the less. After thinking about how I am going to build this boat, I decided on using strips for the body. I decided that I wanted 2 layers, with the first one being the shape of the boat and the second layer, over lapping the first for strength. Good in theory, harder than it sounds. I could have used about 3 extra hands for this process.
Had some fun today, so it wasn't a total loss. Here's what she looks like so far.


I know that it looks like the keel is higher than the ribs on the left of this photo, but that is because it is broken. :laughing: I'm going to repair it once I start planking the hull. Hopefully, the planks will strengthen the delicate skeleton of this boat.















In this photo, you can see that I am beginning to put the strips on the skeleton. I'm not too concerned with the knot holes that will be present because there is still one more layer to go. 















And here comes the next layer. I was going to completely install all strips on the boat, before installing the second layer, but the 1/16" strips don't provide very much strength to the entire structure and I really need to get some strength in this thing. 















I'm sure that there are those that know about building boats and I may be doing this completely wrong. Truth be told, I'm just figuring it out as I go and problem solving as I create them. :blink: It's a completely different way than I am used to working and to tell you the truth, I am thoroughly enjoying it. Don't let that stop you from chiming in with suggestions. 










It was an absolutely gorgeous day here in the city and it was nice to spend the day working in the shop with the window and door wide open. First day this year to let the fresh air in the shop. Awesome day and tomorrow will hopefully be the same.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i would use hot melt glu ken, makes attaching alot quicker, then i would also scale down my planks, the boat is small and so should the planks imo, think miniature 

dont get mad get glad hahaha looks good so far,when your done i want you to set it sail with a mouse in it, and see what woodworker it will float to,and then he can send it back hahaha


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

No worries about getting mad. I don't get that way very often. I have better things to use my energy on. As far as the size of the planks, I'm not going to have the planks exposed. I'm planning on covering the entire boat in something like fiberglass to fill in any imperfections and then the entire body of the boat will be painted. I think it would be a little more authentic that way. If the planks were going to be exposed and left as a natural wood finish, I would have definitely scaled them down. Thank a ton for the input. Input like yours is exactly what i need because it gets me thinking. :yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Just a few shots of the progress today. It's coming along and it is starting to look like a boat. Very long process.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Ken enjoy the project why not you have no pressure on you so enjoy every problem solve it and add it to you knowledge for the future.

I have so much information I really don`t know were to start so I`ll try to keep it down to things that I think may be helpful to you.

The style you originally choose to build is called hard chine, what does that mean ,well instead of the sides of the boat being round it comes up in angles and this style of building lends its self to building with sheet material ,so to all intensive means the fist chine would be where the keel meets the side of the boat and at this point a chine log is fitted.

What's a chine log well it`s a piece of wood IE 2x1 running from stem to stern(front to back) and set into each frame it not only gives the two chines a place to finish but also ties the frames together to give the whole structure rigidity before you start to fit the actual frames and the hull.

Now by fitting two planks on top of each other you`v introduced two other styles a cross between lapstrake (Clinker)and double diagonal.Will this all work? Why not as soon as some one say`s no some one else will make it work.

This post all makes sense to me but may be confusing to some one else,so any questions on any thing unclear just ask.

The most important tool you can have when building a boat is a chair,you can call this the thinking chair just sit down and work it out.

This might sound crazy but along time ago as a apprentice a very old Shipwright told me the boat will talk to you all you have to do is listen to her.

Enjoy the project Ken. billy:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is some great info. Thank you for your time in posting it. I have been thoroughly enjoying this project. like you said, no rush. I just work on it in between other projects. I have broken it more times than I can count, but for some reason, I am not frustrated with it yet. I guess that has something to do with the time factor. I will continue this project, and whether or not it suceeds, I will post the results. I'm having a lot of fun and that is all that matters to me.
Thanks again for the information. Believe it or not, it is helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*I couldn't leave it alone for the night.*

I hade to go out and trim the pieces that I applied before dinner. I'm very quickly becoming addicted to this project. I'm already planning what I want to do tomorrow. :laughing: Either way, here is the latest pictures. I know it may not look very different to a lot of you, but it looks very different to me. Loving this project a lot.


















There are a few very small gaps in the planking on the bow. I know they look huge, but they are less than 1/16". Normally, I'm one of these guys that a gap like that would bother to no end but I'm filling in all exterior surfaces and sanding smooth. I also broke one plank at the nose. Not a big deal again. It will be filled in.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

ken, i like the ts. all neat n tidy...lol


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Looking good, Ken!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I went out right after work today a glued on 3 more slats. I've had to come up with some inventive clamping solutions due to the awkward nature of the project. A push pin with some spacers worked fine for one of the slats on the bow. After dinner, I'm hoping to head out there and get a couple more slats on. I love the warmer weather and the fact that it allows me to head out to my shop at will, without having to be concerned about heating the shop.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I love the warmer weather and the fact that it allows me to head out to my shop at will, without having to be concerned about heating the shop.


It's looking good Ken. 

I do have to say down here the warmer temps or in the winter. Come summer It's hot as hell.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I went out right after work today a glued on 3 more slats. I've had to come up with some inventive clamping solutions due to the awkward nature of the project. A push pin with some spacers worked fine for one of the slats on the bow. After dinner, I'm hoping to head out there and get a couple more slats on. I love the warmer weather and the fact that it allows me to head out to my shop at will, without having to be concerned about heating the shop.
> 
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23374"/>


Wow, that's looking great!

~tom


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Im so impressed with how it looks and your patience.I could not even try to do it.?itchy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The progress is slowing down on this project as I need to wait for each set of slats to dry before I can move on. I don't mind though because I'm still having a lot of fun. Hope you're still enjoying seeing the progress. I will continue to post.


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

Absolutely enjoying following along. In awe of your talent and patience.


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

Looking good (and fun). At least you shouldn't have to worry about breaking that part anymore now.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> The progress is slowing down on this project as I need to wait for each set of slats to dry before I can move on. I don't mind though because I'm still having a lot of fun. Hope you're still enjoying seeing the progress. I will continue to post.
> 
> View attachment 23407
> 
> ...


You call that slowing down? Dude, I think we have different definitions of the word slow. Call me when it takes you two years between starting a project and doing the next step of it... then we'll talk about slow.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

frankp said:


> You call that slowing down? Dude, I think we have different definitions of the word slow. Call me when it takes you two years between starting a project and doing the next step of it... then we'll talk about slow.


Maybe I should call you now Frank. :laughing: After all, I boxed the mototcycle for 2 years and I boxed the Big Ben Tower clock for about the same time. 
The boat, however, seems to be going fine. Frustrating, but fine. (and fun)
Ken


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*No more foolin' around*

So I've been having a few problems with strength of the boat. Not so much in the frame or the ribs, but more in the strips that make up the hull. I've been sanding and have had a few pieces that I have worn so thin, that they snapped under the stress of their own elasticity. :laughing: Still, not to be discouraged, I continued to work on the boat, repairing pieces as I went along. I finally decided that enough was enough. The boat needed some strength. I fully intend to paint the boat (as I have said before), so there is no need to keep the wooden slats natural. I would like to keep them natural on the interior of the hull and I don't think that this will be a problem. 
I mulled over several solutions to my problem and this is what I came up with. Agree or disagree, it is a learning experience for me and I think that this will improve my chances of success. 
Here, I give you the boat, with it's first coat of fiberglass resin.
I intend to add another coat when this one is dry and see how the sanding goes from there. Wish me luck.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Ken, I've been enjoying watching this thread! And then I realized just now I hadn't commented! :thumbdown: It's looking great! Can't wait to see the finished product, way to stick with it, by the way, I know how often with projects like these I'm tempted to move on to another project, and leaving it to be finished... two years later! hahaha Keep the progress pics coming! :yes:


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

what a great project. i love watching and learning from you gurus.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I've always wanted to build a boat. Watching your progress makes me want to even more. Great job, keep up the good work.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks good, resin will do it alright!... You should build one for each foot though and take em for a spin with your leaf blower :laughing:

~tom


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

This is on my too do list.


----------



## Savage (Apr 16, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

22'' long right?


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe add some 6 oz fiberglass cloth to the outside. It will add weight, but make it super strong. I'm adding it to the inside and outside of my canoe. Justa thought. Nice work though.


----------



## Savage (Apr 16, 2011)

You must be really tiny. I dont think I would be able to fish out of that! Hahaha


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ihackwood said:


> 22'' long right?


 
I think it grew. :laughing: I'll measure later on today or tomorrow. Worked on it a bit today but was having some issues. Decided it best to walk away from it for the day and come back to it tomorrow. The resin worked really well and strengthened the hull beautifully. I thought about adding the cloth, but I decided against it.




























For the record, that fiberglass resin is nasty stuff. Glad I had my respirator on.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Ken,

Looking fine, looking fine. However, I am curious - what are the rough dimensions of said boat? As referenced in an earlier post, is this a scaled down version, or do you REALLY have huge clamps and equipment. 

Looking forward to watching the progress, keep it going.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

A pretty good day in the shop today. I only broke the boat twice. :laughing: Either way, I'm still having a great time building this one. I'm not sure if it is the problem solving or just the fact that I have no preconceived notions as to how this should turn out or how it will look when I am done. I'm just building it and figuring it out as I go. A total blast for sure. I am hoping that tomorrow at this time, I will have the deck completely planked and ready for some fiberglass resin. (hang on a sec, wouldn't that be a preconceived notion? :laughing


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Clamping these areas together is becoming quite a challenge. I'm wondering if a rubber surgical tubing would be a good solution if I should ever take on a project like this again.


----------



## HugeCow inc. (Jun 12, 2010)

excellent work so far, ive been watching this build since the beginning, and its just turning out amazing


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I admire your patience, skill and dedication. If I break a project, it usually ends up being burned in the fireplace (but then again most of what I break are turnings and there's no saving most of those :blink. The boat is going to be incredible when done. When do you start the full sized one? :boat:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. For those who inquired, I just went outside into the cold to measure the boat because I forgot to earlier. It measures approximately 23" from bow to stern. It also measure approximately 9" at the widest point from port to starboard. I'm pretty pleased with the way this is turning out. Great project so far.


----------



## skipper2 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Things to consider*

As an old wood boat owner (46' GB Alskan,l mahagony hull) we always worried about water getting to the wood. So, every piece was sealed on all 6 sided before it was installed. This philosophy was used both above and below the waterline. Hope this helps:yes:!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Ken,You got skills!Real skills!Have you ever had any interest in making string instruments like maybe an accoustical Guitars or violins?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking great as always! And thanks for makng me miss my shop all the more... grrrrrrrr.....

~tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Itchy Brother said:


> Have you ever had any interest in making string instruments like maybe an accoustical Guitars or violins?


It's on my to do list Gary. One day I'll get to that one. Thanks for all the kind words guys. I don't think that I can remember when I've had so much fun with a project. Today was the best day that I've had in the shop for a long time. The weather was awesome, once the rain stopped and the temps went high enough for me to open the door and window wide and enjoy some fresh air. Awesome day.


I ventured out this morning for a little class of "inventive clamping 101" Using rags to increase pressure points and wax paper to prevent glueing rags to boats. :laughing: A little (just a little) painters tape to pull everything all together. It was like Christmas unwrapping it.










The I took to the task of using my chisel (stupid sharp grade) to trim the planks around the deck.









And then around the berth entrance.










A quick sanding of the deck and all in all, I think it came out okay.










I then spent a little bit of time drawing out some patterns for the cabin and the cabinets for the boat. Again, something that I haven't done in a while and I really enjoyed the problem solving aspect of this part.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I had to add some trim pieces along the starboard and port sides. Hopefully, they will all fall into place later. I know they look a little rough now, but I'm not worried. They work out.










I then needed to chisel out some recesses in these trim pieces to accomodate the cabin. (which I didn't take any pictures of while I was making it)










And this is how she looks with the cabin dry fit into place. I know that there are gaps showing here, but believe me, when I glue the cabin in, there wont be any gaps. The cabin pulls in nice and tight to the deck and the hull. It's a great fit.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Tomorrow is another day and if it is half as great as today was, it's gonna be a great day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ckak (Jan 11, 2011)

Ken my name is Chris new to the site. I have seen a Couple of your projects and am very impressed with the quality of your work. It's very cool to see your progress. I look forward to seeing the boat finished


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice boat!! Ya gonna drop an engine in it?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks. If you are asking if I'm going to put cervo motors and make this one remote control, the answer is no. I am, toying with the idea of making a wooden outboard motor for it though. The original picture of this boats shows an old Johnson motor on it. Still thinking about that one.
:boat:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thats coming out cool ken


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks great Ken


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks. If you are asking if I'm going to put cervo motors and make this one remote control, the answer is no. I am, toying with the idea of making a wooden outboard motor for it though. The original picture of this boats shows an old Johnson motor on it. Still thinking about that one.
> :boat:


 I live 15 minutes from the headquarters of Mercury Marine so I can't say "Johnson".


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The progress was a lot slower today and the little details were a lot more time consuming. Who knew that it would take all day to add the seats and the cupboard assemblies. Some resin on the deck and some sanding is the next order.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

wow this project is getting better and better!:thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay ken...you know you're nuts right? 
You know that we sit here in awe of how great your attention to detail is ...right?
You know we wish we could do that kind of work ...right?

Thank you so much for sharing your gift with us.......:notworthy:

The boat looks great.
I see a 40 horse Johnson Sea Horse hanging off the stern ....?? right????
Made out of purple heart ...right?
Or stained the old Johnson Maroon & White....right?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I see you here next......







*Love your work Ken*


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Ken,

GREAT LOOKING!!

I was just wondering where the fishing poles are going to be located? :huh:


----------



## HugeCow inc. (Jun 12, 2010)

holy moly, i was impressed with the boat, but after seeing the cabinets and seats in it, my goodness man, thats madness, GOOD WORK!


----------



## rickinnocal (Apr 27, 2011)

That's lovely work, Ken. I found this site today while googling,. I am working on a boat project myself right now, and have actually been considering modelling it when I'm finished with the real thing - I'll follow your thread with interest!

Project boat as found.... 









And as she is now...









Richard


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks a little bigger than 23" though. :laughing:


----------



## rickinnocal (Apr 27, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> That looks a little bigger than 23" though. :laughing:


 
 Just a tad bigger... She's a 54' motorsailor, built of 2 layers of 1" mahogany over oak frames. Weighs about 27 tonnes.

The original builder, when he started her back in the early 60's, bought a Navy surplus pre-WWII 90 man personnel launch for the lumber. My keelson is a single piece of oak heartwood 12" x 18" x 46'. Anyone care to try to source a baulk like that in todays market? 

Richard


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

rickinnocal said:


> Just a tad bigger... She's a 54' motorsailor, built of 2 layers of 1" mahogany over oak frames. Weighs about 27 tonnes.
> 
> The original builder, when he started her back in the early 60's, bought a Navy surplus pre-WWII 90 man personnel launch for the lumber. My keelson is a single piece of oak heartwood 12" x 18" x 46'. Anyone care to try to source a baulk like that in todays market?
> 
> Richard


So you're saying that boat weighs a thousand pounds per foot? That's insanely heavy!


----------



## rickinnocal (Apr 27, 2011)

frankp said:


> So you're saying that boat weighs a thousand pounds per foot? That's insanely heavy!


My brain had a minor freeze when I typed that... the actual weight is 22 tonnes, not 27, but yes, still *very* heavy. 15,000 lbs of that weight is lead in the fin keel, but the mahogany skin and oak frames and keelson also add a lot. 

The original boat from these plans was designed and built by legendary designer 'Skip' Calkins to disprove the old saying that "A motorsailor is a boat that sails as badly as it motors". The resulting boat "Legend" was launched in 1958 and won that years TransPac as a racing sailboat - that could also cruise at 9 knots under power. 

My boats builder wanted a little more room than the 50' 'Legend', so he had Skip redraw the plans to a 54' version with a stern cabin and a transom. ('Legend' had a canoe stern) I am lucky enough that I got the boat with all the original designers plans on board. 

But... I don't want to 'hijack' Kenbo's nice model thread any more than we have, so yes... she's a very heavy boat 

Richard


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

rickinnocal said:


> But... I don't want to 'hijack' Kenbo's nice model thread any more than we have


 
Not to worry Richard, the fact that you are interested in my build at all is a fantastic compliment in itself. Sharing a photo of your boat build (it's gorgeous by the way) with me is far from hijacking. In fact, I'm honoured that you would even consider my model to be anywhere close to the calibur of your project. Your boat looks awesome and my silly little boat pales in comparison. That being said, I'm loving my boat build and am thoroughly enjoying it.



For those who are wondering what happened to the progress pictures, I took this past weekend off and for the first time in almost 18 years, my wife and I went away for a 3 day weekend without the kids to Niagara falls. Had a fantastic time with Mrs Kenbo. We always have fun together and this weekend was no exception to that rule. Had a blast. Hot tub, saunna, swimming pool, heart shaped jacuzzi in the room and basically just acting like total tourists. Fantastic. It's nice that after 22 years together, I still love spending time with her. That's what happens when you marry your best friend. :thumbsup:

Enough of the mushy crap!!! Back to the boat. I was having a hard time today seeing whether the surface of the boat was even or not. Between the different colours of wood, fiberglass etc, I just couldn't focus my old man eyes on the textures. So, I coated the boat in primer. I was shocked at the amount of imperfections in the hull but I am glad that the primer brought them out. Tomorrow, when the primer dries, I will be concentrating on the imperfections so that this boat can get painted. I'm far from done, but the rest of the accents, i want to make out of walnut and I want the painting to be done first. This is what she looks like now. I'm not pleased with some of the imperfections, but they wont be there for long. Part of the process, I guess.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

22 years , 22 again wtf hahaha i have been with my old lady that long too, love hahaha thats what you are goin with , just kidding ya , but i will go with i'm not doing it over,

my last one is off for college this year, i thought i could start living now and my grandkids shows up at my door. yea love hahaha

oh well i got my boy finally, anyway you inspired me to make a boat, i thought like you though, i went for a practice run too.

i was looking at my grandson and said i will build one big enough for him. 

i have to admit it is a hard build with out a pattern ,well when ya get to angles/curves it is. you start thinking one way and before ya know it there is something later on that will defeat that solution.

you better get back to work, because while you were professing your love to your wife,i was hacking wood, i have cockpit deck and glass and paint yet to do, dam i have alot left to do myself,

glad ya had fun on your little getaway,


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for your, um, words of, um, inspiration? :blink::laughing:
Quit goofin' around ihack and start a thread with your boat. I, for one, would love to see it. Sounds great.
As for my boat, I managed to sand the first coat of primer today and remove quite a lot of the imperfections in the hull. I then applied another coat of primer and there were still a few more imperfections. Tomorrow, when the second coat is dry, I will decided where I go with this project from here. For those who are interested, here's what she looks like at the present time.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Lookin nice Kenbo... Decided on a final pain scheme?

Whatcha gonna name her?

Have you found a mini bottle of champange yet? lol

~tom


----------



## dong (May 4, 2011)

Looks nice! however will it be too thin to support the weight?
what kind of lumber are you using?


Kenbo said:


> I managed to get a start on the boat today. I hope, that for all that are interested, you are not in a hurry to see the progress on this boat. I intend on building it in between other projects and just taking my time and seeing if it comes to be. I have to admit, that I haven't a clue what the heck I'm doing here. I'm kind of flying by the seat of my pants and I must say, that I kind of like this livin' on the edge woodworking. :laughing: Reminds me of my younger, wilder days.
> 
> Considering that I had no idea what I was doing and I was kind of making up the procedure as I went, I was pretty pleased with the progress today. I managed to get all of the main frame ribs together. The still have to have all of their angle supports made and glued and they need sanding, but it's a start.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Lookin' real good there, Kenbo.

You need to rename the thread to started to finish the boat. 

That's a good oxymoron  sorta like my table job. I started to finish the bottom of the top.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

> Decided on a final pain scheme?
> 
> Whatcha gonna name her?
> 
> Have you found a mini bottle of champange yet?


As far as the paint scheme goes, she will be white, with a red hull. All accents, like the cabin door, the steering column, floor boards etc will be in walnut. Beyond that, I haven't decided. I'm not sure of the name. How about the SS KENBO? Any suggestions? Mini champange? :blink: I was just going to say a few words and throw some sawdust at her. :laughing:




> sorta like my table job. I started to finish the bottom of the top.


Wow, it's early and this just hurt my head. :laughing:




> Looks nice! however will it be too thin to support the weight?
> what kind of lumber are you using?


This boat is only 23" long and will probably never see water. I might float it once to see if she lists or not. The main frame is made of maple and the planks are double layered 1/16" pine. So the walls are 1/8". Then, there is 3 coats of fiberglass resin applied after that. 


Thanks for the kind words guys. I'm going to check it today and see what needs to be done to it.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

dong said:


> Looks nice! however will it be too thin to support the weight?
> what kind of lumber are you using?


Most definitely it would be strong enough to support the weight of anything that will actually fit in it. With the build method Ken used, if extrapolated to full size, I'd suspect she'd be able to carry at least 1000 pounds of passenger, plus equipment, probably double that. By example, I have built boats full size that are only 4 mm thick with 2 layers of fiberglass on them (some with even less than that) that will support several hundred pounds of cargo.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> The original picture of this boats shows an old Johnson motor on it. Still thinking about that one.
> :boat:


Ken, I've gotta say you are doing some creative work. I'd like to see the picture you are using for reference. So, when are you gonna show the bottle that the boat goes into.:laughing:

I've done scale models (mostly architectural models of buildings), and with those some are from blue lines, while others were from photos with no dimensions. Just for S&G's, if you can get a reference off of any part of a picture, you can figure out pretty darn close a ratio that will work out to scale. I found that while during assembly of fragile areas, they may seem ready to fall apart, but by the time you keep adding parts and pieces, it becomes more durable. 

You might try using Bondo for defect repair. If the defect is very small, but will still show up after painting, try spot repair (it's an autobody type fill that's very fine, comes in a toothpaste type tube, and needs no catalyst).

This build thread is very interesting and your projects are very inspirational. Hopefully many will get motivated to give it a try. 












 







.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Kenbo - very cool. Enjoying following the progress


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words and thanks for the advice CM. I wish you would have mentioned that before I worked on it today. :laughing: We will see what happens. Live and learn. 

Here is the photo of the boat that I am going from.









I did some surface repairs to the hull today and I am hoping she will be ready for paint by the weekend. Wish me luck. I'll keep you guys informed.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Ken as always the boat project is looking fantastic, i am very interested in the final paint job :thumbsup:. From what i am picking up it seems to me you are kinda making alot of your decisions on the construction of this project as you go, true or false :yes::no:.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

We've been watching, Ken.:shifty:

Thanks for posting the model picture. I was wondering where your inspiration was coming for the design.
Does the pic have any significance for you, or is it just a cool pic you found?

Have you started carving out the antique Mercury outboard?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

garryswf said:


> From what i am picking up it seems to me you are kinda making alot of your decisions on the construction of this project as you go, true or false :yes::no:.


Yes, and no. Cabinetman sent me a link (thanks again CM) to some free boat plans on the net. I liked the look of this one. I studied the plans and got some rough ideas as to scale and dimensions. I made a bunch of notes and then closed the link and started the build. I've been making the decisions as I go from there. I haven't a clue what I'm doing and I have been using this picture as a "guide". 





> Thanks for posting the model picture. I was wondering where your inspiration was coming for the design.
> Does the pic have any significance for you, or is it just a cool pic you found?
> 
> Have you started carving out the antique Mercury outboard?


There isn't really any particular reason that I chose this boat, I just liked it. Originally, I thought that this was an old Johnson motor, but seeing your picture, I'm thinking differently. Thanks for posting that motor pic. It will definitely help when I decide what I'm doing for the motor. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the kind words guys.
Glad you're enjoying watching me muddle through this one. :laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kenbo said:


> Originally, I thought that this was an old Johnson motor, but seeing your picture, I'm thinking differently.












The old Johnsons and Evinrudes always seemed to have a rounded cowling.










You could always tell a Merc by the multiple striping through the middle.

Can't wait to see what you do...Thanks Ken


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i'd go merc but thats just me




kenbo, try this concoction out, you can thank me later,

take a little bit of bondo, a little bit of f/g resin mix together to a milkshake consistency, add a couple drops of both hardeners, then remix,

wait till it is green and start sanding, do it again if you have to, this will fill any voids yea have and be easier to sand.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I finally found some of the fully assembled pictures back on page 4 of this thread. What a cool project!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, it was a good day today. I have been getting all of the priming done throughout the week, so that I can start painting this weekend. 












Today was a nice day outside, so I took advantage of the weather and set up my patio furniture and my wife's bench swing. It also afforded me the opportunity to take breaks once in a while to apply a coat of paint on the boat.










Once the hull was painted, I had to flip it over to paint the deck.



















The interior of the boat will have to be painted by hand due to the fact that I can't spray in the tight areas. Once the hull is completed, and the entire exterior of the boat is done, I'm hoping to start painting the interior and start adding the walnut accents. Still loving this project and I hope you're still enjoying watching it.
I'll try to post more tomorrow.

The hull and the deck still have some imperfections, but the more I try to correct them, the more of a mess I make. I have decided to accept the imperfections and call it a pretty darn good job for my first try. The next one, hopefully, will not be like this. The imperfections are minor, but I can see them. Oh well, a learning experience indeed.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Ken, as always, it's great to see how your boat is coming along. As always, looking great!


----------



## HugeCow inc. (Jun 12, 2010)

it looks absolutely awesome, great work my friend


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thats turning out awesome , is it all gonna be white?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Still look'n awsome!

~tom


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

You guys knew it was gonna be awesome, c'mon. It's Kenbo. 

Ok, lets talk out riggers and RC control........? 

Bri


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ihackwood said:


> thats turning out awesome , is it all gonna be white?


 
I'm not sure. I'm painting the hull a different colour and I was going to leave the boat white, with walnut accents, but after seeing the photos of the two tone (primer and white) I kind of like that too. I will decided when the time comes I guess.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

nope , you have to decide now paint can make or break a project, hahahaha you don't just decide then and put it on willynilly it's a thought process hahahaha


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ihackwood said:


> nope , you have to decide now paint can make or break a project, hahahaha you don't just decide then and put it on willynilly it's a thought process hahahaha


 
willynilly. :laughing: All you would need is to use the term Tomfoolery and your comment would be complete. :laughing: There really hasn't been a thought process through this whole project. The whole thing has been willynilly. (I love that term and I'll be adding it to my vocabulary) :yes:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Looking at the Black & White photo, I bet there's three colors...Red, White & Blue.

Blue cabin top
White hull
and that 1950's racing strip is red.

Looks good with the paint on it, Ken.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*This is starting to drive me nuts*

I can't stand working on the boat for 10 minutes and then sitting around waiting for paint to dry. I want to be working on it but I can't as long as the paint is tacky. So, here I sit, at 1pm with nothing to do except post on the forum. Here's where I sit with the boat now.

























The colour is a little off on the last picture because I forgot to turn the lights on in the shop. I'm not going out there now to take another photo with the lights on. I know me, and if I go out there, I'll be poking the boat to see if it is dry. :laughing:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i hear ya on the waiting part, it gets old. boat looks good


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i showed it to my grandson he basically said wooooow


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in posting on this thread guys. I know that some of you are following it and are probably wondering what happened to it. Truth be told, the project has slowed. Painting the boat has become a PITA and I can't add the walnut accents and the trim pieces without the painting being done. I've had some problems with the painting as well which I didn't anticipate. I sprayed the blue on and it crackled in some areas. I thought that it may have been caused by a foreign substance on the boat, so I sanded the finish, cleaned it thoroughly and then reapplied the blue, only to have it crackle even worse. I then thought that maybe I was spraying on too heavy of a coat. But I'm not sure. Any ideas?
I know this looks blotchy, and there is a reason for it. It is blotchy. It is only the first coat on the interior and the second coat will bring it all together for sure. Once I fix my painting issues, I can add the accents. This is where it stands right now though. Don't laugh too much. :laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I've seen that happen when 1) there's an incompatibility between the primer and color coat, 2) the primer was on to heavy and didn't dry fully and the solvents react with the color coat, and 3) some enamels can be recoated before 4 hours, or after 72 hours. It should say on the can what the recoat interval is.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Kenbo, what paint did you use? Brush, spray, spraycan?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Brink said:


> Kenbo, what paint did you use? Brush, spray, spraycan?


 
The paint, thus far (with the exception of the white interior) has been spray can.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Oops, I guess I also meant what brand of paint, also the primer.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

the blue paint and the white paint don't get along, heres how ya have to do it ken with rattlecans first you cant dilly dally yes i said dillydally, 

keep a hair dryer close by and spray your white, dry it tape it and apply your blue remove tape dry and clear.

get er done you don't want me beating ya lol


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Could the white and blue paints be different? Like krylon over rustoleum?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's a possiblity. I'm not in the shop and it is locked up for the night. i would think that the entire deck would have crackled though. The same paint was used on both the cabin and the deck and only the cabin crackled. Very odd.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> The paint, thus far (with the exception of the white interior) has been spray can.


Only time that ever happened to me it was on purpose... It was gloss enamel followed by flat acrylic to make a uniform crackle finish... 

My best suggestion assuming the paint is compatible would be to rough up the white a bit before painting and plan on getting the blue smooth with several very light coats with a light sanding before the last one. I'm no expert! But that would be my next attempt...

~tom


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thats what happened to my old car i was painting, talk about mad haha

what makes me remember alot better is i jumped on my bike after shooting it, i was feeling good at that point,paint fumes hahaha

i was in a hurry as i had to make it to the paint store before it closed.

i turn out of my driveway crack the throttle and ride a nice wheelie into 2nd gear, it came up so easy i had to ride it out,

i get to the store all is gonna be good i go back the long way and blow by a cop 55 in a 30. i knew he was coming so i took him down my road and waited for him to catch up.

he gives me the usual hardtime and a ticket and as he is walking back to his car, a station wagon pulls up and this guy whips out a badge informing the cop i just did a wheelie down the whole road,

my fricken jaw dropped, cop walks up and ask do i always ride like this, so i said only on 81lol why what did that guy want so he told me what he said,

i said no it wasn't me you just followed me from town, he bought it but i still had a speed ticket.

the judge asked if i wanted to plead it and i thought , self what good can happen when this cop informs the judge i was also accused of wheelying down the road, no your honor i am good ,200 dollars case dismissed.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Just to update............I ended up sanding the entire cabin back to bare bones and repainting. Many thin coats seems to have corrected the problem of the crackling. I'm thinking that the metallic paint didn't like the thicker coat that I applied. No photos at this point, as the boat looks no different, other than not having cracked paint on the cabin. When I get some time, I will continue the work and start on the walnut accents. Thanks for hanging in there and being patient with me. It's been just over 2 months since I started this one.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I thoroughly apologize for the lack of posts on this thread guys. My real life job has been stupid hectic and it has seriously cut into my shop time. Crazy thunderstorms and constant downpours have made my work life a frantic nightmare. I have been on 24 hour call and my phone has been ringing at all hours of the day or night and once the phone rings, I have to go. But I digress..............
Today was another day and I got some time in the shop. Not much progress, but progress none the less. I managed to get the support "beams" in place for the walnut floor boards, which will be mounted soon hopefully. The paint on the deck and the cabin has been repaired and hopefully, it will be full steam ahead from here on in. I hope I haven't lost your interest because of the delay in posting.
Thanks for looking and have a great day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

Lost our interest? I for one, am still trying to figure out how the heck you make the stuff you make, including this little beauty. Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

you can't say two months say hours, 

oh and i hacked together a trailer today :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

don't tell me you had to pull off your shoes to count your hours and now your struck in the shop because you have a knot in one of them?


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. What is your job????

Oh, my wife and I have been watching a show about your city... Flashpoint!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ihackwood said:


> don't tell me you had to pull off your shoes to count your hours and now your struck in the shop because you have a knot in one of them?


 
Nope, the toes didn't help me and my shoes are slip-ons because i can't tie a knot. :laughing: I really have no idea how many hours are invested in this one. There is a heck of a lot though, I can assure you. Thanks for the kind words folks.



> What is your job????
> 
> Oh, my wife and I have been watching a show about your city... Flashpoint!


My father watches that show and really enjoys it. As for me, I don't watch television. I really don't have the time for it nor the inclination to watch it. I'd rather be making sawdust. My wife is the same way and television has never appealed to either of us. The children, however, are a different story. :blink: As far as my job goes, I'm an electrician. I left the construction industry years ago to try my hand at traffic control systems. Work was slow at the time and I was given an opportunity to try it. I haven't looked back in 15 years. Basically, I used to write the programs and design and wire the circuits for traffic controllers. From there, I would install them in the field. Now, I maintain them and when there is a problem with one (which can be brought on extensively by thunderstorms) I leave my warm bed and travel out into the miserable weather to work on live electrical circuits to repair the problem. It's a pretty awesome job and although I've been having some issues with it lately, I still have to say that the pros of my job still outweigh the cons. There are only a small handful of people that do what I do in this city. But I digress..............

Back to the boat. I managed to get some time to start fitting the walnut strips for the flooring of the boat today. I have obligations tonight, so I'm not able to finish the floor. Tomorrow is another day though. Thanks again for your interest in this thread fellas. I'm enjoying your comments as much as I'm enjoying the build.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking awesome, as expected!

~tom


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Every time, and I really mean every time, I look at your posts of projects I am just in awe! The patience, skill and attention to detail that you pour into everyone is just amazing.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

show me how your gonna scribe the side pieces of the floor in please,

lets go dude, my trailer is actually a trailer and soon to be done maybe today haha 

as soon as your done, take a bottle and attach it put in a reward note and send it too the sea, it will be interesting to see what becomes of her, and what a story hahaha put up this address for the reward

we can all thank them as the reward hahaha


its looking real good ken,:2guns:


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

wow the boat looks great,been following it off and on comeing along very well. funny my nieghbor used to have a boat like that one with an inboard,set upp for fishing, downriggers and out riggers fightin chair at the transom. think it was an old chris craft. next one you build try doing a nice mahogany deck. i've seen your bike and i'm sure you can pull it off. great work!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ihackwood said:


> show me how your gonna scribe the side pieces of the floor in please,


 

No problemo............

There's no rocket science or atom splitting going on here. I lay one of the "planks" in place where I want it to be, and mark the areas where the boats ribs interfere. I then square off those line with my square and verify their position.








I then mark the areas on the plank where it touches the hull of the boat and draw out rough lines of the hull's profile. 









Using my scroll saw, (imagine that :huh I cut out the voids for the boat ribs and using my sander of choice, I sand up to my lines. From there, test fit, file, sand, test fit and repeat until I get the fit that I want.









The same process was used for the other side of the boat to complete the decking.
















Truth be told, I was hoping to use my profiler gauge and just get a profile of the inside of the hull. Turns out, that the boat's dimensions prevented me from doing this and I had to be creative. Thanks for looking. Tomorrow will be the day of trim and hopefully I will get the steering column, cabin door etc installed. Still loving this build and hope you are too.
Ken


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

you need a compass for that, with a bent tip and that would work good,

kenobiwan,i feel the force is strong in you it is, you must put down the pen and pickup a pencil to further yourself you will, see you will .:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ihackwood said:


> kenobiwan,i feel the force is strong in you it is, you must put down the pen and pickup a pencil to further yourself you will, see you will .:thumbsup:


 
:laughing: A pen in the shop?!?!?!? The heck you say! That clear and green thing in my hand is my mechanical pencil. 0.7mm lead. I've had it for years and it sits in my apron pocket. It's my "go to" pencil that I use when the other 10 pencils disappear. Which usually happens about 10 minutes after I enter the shop. :laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice work as usual Ken. :thumbsup:

So what you doing for a motor and steering? :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I haven't figured that part out yet Rich. :laughing: Today's progress was a little hindered by the fact that I was playing with my new miter gauge for the table saw, but I did get some work done none the less. I managed to get the door and the door's window installed along with all of the cupboard doors. I started making the steering wheel and managed to get the seat cushions made. Hopefully tomorrow, I will be able to get them installed.

Here's the pics.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

you pocket protecting apron wearing hahaha i just visualized you in your shop hahahaha


and speaking of pencils, i put mine in my MANLY CARPENTER jeans, however like you 5 minutes after entering it's where is my pencil?

sitting right next to my couch, luckily my supplier gives me free pencils huh, i can lose a handful of pencils in a week it seems hahaha and now i know your pencil protector doesn't work so i am not trying that hahahaha

boats looking good though, as of today mine has a motor lol a real one too hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

If I didn't know any better, I'd say that you were making fun of me. :laughing: 

Either way, I managed to get the seat cushions, the steering column and the windscreen installed today and I also got a coat of varnish on the walnut parts. I had to stop when I was trying to decide how to make the cleats. I need to do a little research for that one.

Here's where we stand now.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

My god that is amazing. I'd like to do something like this sometime. Good inspiration!


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, Ken, that's incredible!!! If you need something to pull it to the lake, I know a guy with a small wood tractor you can barrow sometime!! 

:laughing:

Nice work, brother!

Bobby


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

kenbo,

i would never make fun of you, at, near or around is a different story though hahahahah also i was just wondering why ya left the no 7 board dry??? at the end? a little scuff with the fine sandpaper and your golden buddy, then of course recoat ,

while your doing that i am going to the parade, have fun buddy,


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It must be an optical illusion because all of the boards are coated. I see what you are seeing though, so you aren't going crazy or anything. I gave it a second coat last night so I'll be checking it after work. Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

i'm speechless! that really is excellent work. i just have one question, why the gaps between the planking/decking?


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

kenobi, take green scotchbrite and give it a scuff and blow it out , then recoat, then take wet dry and wet sand it , then recoat, not much work and you will like the look imo

now go to your scrollsaw and make a panarama like a dock/ marina gas station would be cool too lol so it can sit on it as a display,see what i am saying ? later have fun 

:boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ihackwood said:


> kenobi, take green scotchbrite and give it a scuff and blow it out , then recoat, then take wet dry and wet sand it , then recoat, not much work and you will like the look imo
> 
> now go to your scrollsaw and make a panarama like a dock/ marina gas station would be cool too lol so it can sit on it as a display,see what i am saying ? later have fun
> 
> :boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat::boat:


Lol... I'll volunteer to photoshop you driving the boat while also waving from the dock! lol... Populate the entire village with Kenbo's in different outfits, lol

~tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

eigersa said:


> i'm speechless! that really is excellent work. i just have one question, why the gaps between the planking/decking?


 
I have some photos of this boat and I am building this boat to mimic the photos. The planks in the deck have gaps because the original boards in the photos have gaps. No other reason than that. 
Thanks for the kind words guys. I might take you up on the photoshopping Tom. After all, you could use something to do while you are waiting to get back to work............you are still of work aren't you?
I'm in the works of trying to figure out how to make the cleats and what to do for the lights. I'm also considering a couple of details that might finish the model off. I am also considering the stand for the boat. I'm thinking a maple base and a custom cut walnut brackets. We'll see how that goes.
Ken


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i see it sitting next to old wood piers other wise known as a dock tied up fore and aft,

it would be cool with your scroll work included , kenbos marina?


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

i see it comeing out of the inlet by my summer home in barnygat,nj. needs a fly bridge and out riggers and a fighting chair near the transom. just some add on ideas:yes: great work :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

eigersa said:


> i'm speechless! that really is excellent work. i just have one question, why the gaps between the planking/decking?


in a real working boat the slats in the floor board would be for drainage into the bottom of the hull called the bildge. common on fishing boats. that's my two cents.:yes:


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I have some photos of this boat and I am building this boat to mimic the photos. The planks in the deck have gaps because the original boards in the photos have gaps. No other reason than that.
> Thanks for the kind words guys. I might take you up on the photoshopping Tom. After all, you could use something to do while you are waiting to get back to work............you are still of work aren't you?
> I'm in the works of trying to figure out how to make the cleats and what to do for the lights. I'm also considering a couple of details that might finish the model off. I am also considering the stand for the boat. I'm thinking a maple base and a custom cut walnut brackets. We'll see how that goes.
> Ken


 for lights you may look into led's one red and one green and one white, green starboard ,right side and red ,port (not the wine):no: left side,and the white near the stern or up on the roof of the cabin. bow seems big enough you can put the batt.in there.the cleats try T pins,solder 2 together and sand to shape. hope this would help a bit.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Kenbo, spent all day Monday at the shore. I'd say at least 10 of your boats went by, all loaded with fisher persons. The wife keeps asking "who's Kenbo, and what's up with his boat?"


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's cool. I haven't abandoned the boat, I've just been really busy at work and am running on about 3 hours sleep per night. Sleep deprevation and power tools don't mix for me so I may have to wait until the weekend to continue this one.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Ken the boat`s looking good A1 :thumbsup:.

Bit late to the party but I thought I would add a few comments that some might find interesting (and some not).

It does not really concern your boat but full size vessel`s.
damyankee425 is correct when he says the slats(real name sole boards) are to allow the water to drain into the bilge.
The sole boards don`t usually run the full length of the boat but are cut up into sections that can easily be handled and but joined on the bearers (Floors) and held in place with turn buttons.

The floors are drilled (limber holes)at the lowest point to allow water to flow to the lowest part of the bilge.
If the boat is to be removed often from the water a hole can be drilled at the lowest point,the hole has a cork bung that's removed to allow the water to drain from the boat.
In most cases a bilge pump is fitted with a strum box in the bilge to stop the pump from sucking up all the junk that can collect in the bilge.

If the limber holes become obstructed this can lead to a dangerous situation. Fisher men use an old trick to stop this, they fit a chain from for to aft through the limber holes and two men by pulling and releasing the chain can free the limber holes.

On the navigation lights we were taught as young apprentices(a long time ago)to repeat a sentence and remember it,"The ship left the port".

As you stand on the deck of a vessel and look forward the left hand side is the port side,port wine is red and this is the colour of the port navigation light.

BTW FYI the navigation lights are only to be seen from forward and the sides that they represent and a small touch abaft the beam and white lights both foward and aft, but I don't think this really affects your boat.

On a trivia note on your other thread ("Left or right") "Long knife" gives an excellent interpretation of why the starboard side is so called.

In the English language the port side was originally called the Larboard side but was changed to stop any confusion.


Both port and larboard mean the same thing the side of the boat that was tied to the land to stop any damage to the stearboard. 

Sorry for the long post keep up the good work Ken, 

billy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Billy and thanks for the informative post. I've been in and around boats all of my life but never picked up on the technical jargon that goes with them. As long as they went fast and I could catch fish from them I was happy. Your information is gladly accepted and it is appreciated. Awesome stuff. :thumbsup:
The ship left the port
The ship left the port
The ship left the port 
The ship left the port.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Got it!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

Another way to remember is that "port" and "left" both have 4 letters.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, I think I have reached the stage in the game where i can call this one done. There are certain imperfections in the boat and I know that they wont change and yet, I think that they give the boat character. I've added small details, like knobs on the cupboards, cleats on the deck, and fishing rods against the walls of the hull. I was trying to think of other things that i could add and realized that I am no longer trying to make the boat, but unstead, I am trying to enhance what I have made. When it gets to that point for me, I'm done. I decided against lights on this boat and I decided against a motor, for a couple of reasons. For some odd reason, the transom is not square to the body and although this isn't blatantly obvious I think that placing a motor on the boat would accentuate the crooked transom. I ran some ideas over and over in my mind as to how to add lights and then realized that I really liked the boat just the way it was. I don't think that it needs lights.
I couldn't find anything to resemble the cleats, so I drew some out on a piece of maple, cut them with a scroll saw and shaped them with a file. A little metallic silver spray paint and viola. Cleats.
I put a coat of varnish on the stand this morning and once everything is dry and ready for display, I will post the final pictures, but for now, we can call this project done. This is where it stands right now. I hope that you guys enjoy it. Thanks for following this thread, it's been a lot of fun.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Well Done Ken, Well done.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

just so good, really really cool!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Really nice Ken. Fun to watch this one come together.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i still say a nice dock out of old wood is in order, you could keep going and going imo

the transom is right ken, thats the way they go, you could always do an inboard motor it would resemble a cover out of mahogony and then build the top 1/2 of a v8,just remember the rest would be under the deck. add the fly bridge, put your scrollsaw techniques into,

anyway it came out cool


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. ihack, I'm not referring to the slope from top to bottom on the transom. If you look directly down on the boat, there is a distinct difference between the port and the starboard sides. The transom shifted during construction and I already had the slats glued on before I noticed. It was too late to correct it. I'll take a picture tomorrow and show you what I mean.
Again thanks for the kind words guys.
(and no, I'm not scrolling a dock. :laughing


----------



## HugeCow inc. (Jun 12, 2010)

my friend, you are an amazing sculptor/woodworker, i have watched this build since the beginning, it has been absolutely awesome, cant wait to see your next build.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

OK, now for the full size version?
johnep


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've been considering a full size version. I've even been offered plans for one but the problem is I have no where to store a full size boat. We have a cottage that we go to but there are issues with storing a boat there. (the owners who happen to be my inlaws, don't want me to store a boat there) Believe you me, if I had room to store it, I would build it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Turned out nice kenbo... What's next?

~tom


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Ken, no space for a boat is no excuse for no boat!  My garage rafters are getting full of slightly smaller boats...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know what's next Tom. I'm considering one of those 20 hours relaxing scroll saw projects. You know, the ones that are so fragile, breaking wind will shatter them. 
I need something to take my mind off of stuff. I may start tomorrow or maybe the next day. Shop needs a good cleaning first.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I don't know what's next Tom. I'm considering one of those 20 hours relaxing scroll saw projects. You know, the ones that are so fragile, breaking wind will shatter them.
> I need something to take my mind off of stuff. I may start tomorrow or maybe the next day. Shop needs a good cleaning first.


Well, I'm happy to see it's done and excited to see what you start next! But sad that I didn't get my plane done before your boat, lol... I'm kinda surprised you didn't see my gib at ya about that, haha

~tom


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Amazing work ken,With such steady hands you may have missed your calling! Brain Surgeon.:thumbsup:


----------

